# fender mounts on the 2015 (or 2016) CAADX?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

So I'm looking hard at the Cannondale CAADX 105 Disc as a potential contender for the gravel, dirt, snow, wet roads commuter/go-anywhere bike...the description seems to hit all the marks on my personal checklist, especially this part:

"Full Rear Rack/Fender Mount and Front Fender Mounts
Rack and fender compatibilty makes the CAADX ready for duty as a fast commuter or winter training rig."

...except I'm zooming in on the pic here
CAADX 105 Disc - CAADX - CYCLOCROSS - ROAD - BIKES - 2015 

...and I can't for the life of me see any fender mounts front _or_ rear! (I'm looking for braze-ons or the equivalent threaded hole.)

*Can anyone familiar with these recent CAADX bikes confirm that they do indeed have mounting points for full fenders front and rear?*

Thanks.


----------



## hootjm (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 2015 Caadx and the mounts are there. Threaded holes on the inside of the fork and in the rear they are camouflaged by the lettering on the rear stay. It's a great choice, I love mine.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

on my 2012, on the rear, lower mount is covered by a piece of plastic that you remove to expose threads.

The fork doesn't have anything.

Why not visit your local Cannondale LBS and check it out yourself?

Also
http://youtu.be/qjBBdZ99jxY


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

tednugent said:


> on my 2012...[snip]...The fork doesn't have anything.


Yeah, I'd dismissed older Cannondale 'cross bikes in the past for precisely that reason; seen a lot that couldn't accommodate a front fender. That's why I was especially interested (and, admittedly, surprised-bordering-on-suspicious) when I saw this announcement about the 2015 CAADX.



tednugent said:


> Why not visit your local Cannondale LBS and check it out yourself?


Believe me, tried that several times already before writing here. None of the Cannondale dealers in my 'hood have one in stock, and they're all a bit too dumb/not customer service savvy to do any more extensive research than looking at the same web link I'd already seen.


----------

